# So what do you do about health insurance?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I was reading this article that says how so many old-farts (i.e., over 50) don't get health insurance through their employer:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/09/business/retirement-jobs-no-benefits.html


> When the retirement expert Alicia H. Munnell finished gathering data for a study on American workers ages 50 to 62 in jobs without benefits, she was stunned.
> 
> "When I looked at the results I thought, 'This can't be right,'" Dr. Munnell, director of the Center for Retirement Research at Boston College, said. The study, published in October and titled "How Do Older Workers Use Nontraditional Jobs?," found that three-quarters of American workers in that age group had positions that fall into the center's "nontraditional" category - meaning, those without employer-provided retirement plans and health insurance.


It's a well-known fact that most employees become toxic after age 40, and eventually there is a layoff with their name on the list. And as for getting a regular job at this age?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

It's not that employers don't like old farts - indeed, they are easier to manage since they don't have the typical care-free attitude about work. However, the HR actuaries will point out that these folks cost tens of K$ more in health insurance, and thus unless they are rather high-level, they are priced out of their jobs. I would imagine that a lot of ants here are old-fart folks that can't get regular jobs because of this.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

fix is to marry a much younger spouse who is employed. RESOLVED


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uh. What's a health insurance? Can you take it on a walk? Does it play fetch? 😳


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Will be 50 soon, so I'm getting into that category where job hunting could be hard. Thankfully, I work for a Fortune 50 company and this could be where I retire from in another 17 years.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Will be 50 soon, so I'm getting into that category where job hunting could be hard. Thankfully, I work for a Fortune 50 company and this could be where I retire from in another 17 years.


well, hopefully you don't live in Memphis?

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/09a9a4fb-57cd-3d8c-a8ee-86b0e9169186/fortune-500-company-notifies.html


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Will be 50 soon, so I'm getting into that category where job hunting could be hard. Thankfully, I work for a Fortune 50 company and this could be where I retire from in another 17 years.


Be careful with your tenses here. "I work" could easily turn into "I had worked" at your age, and in this economy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I was reading this article that says how so many old-farts (i.e., over 50) don't get health insurance through their employer:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/09/business/retirement-jobs-no-benefits.html
> It's a well-known fact that most employees become toxic after age 40, and eventually there is a layoff with their name on the list. And as for getting a regular job at this age?
> 
> ...


Age Discrimination !

ILLEGAL PRACTICE.



ABC123DEF said:


> Uh. What's a health insurance? Can you take it on a walk? Does it play fetch? &#128563;


IT FETCHES YOUR MONEY.



SHalester said:


> fix is to marry a much younger spouse who is employed. RESOLVED


THAT WILL KILL YOU QUICKER !


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jeanocelot said:


> I was reading this article that says how so many old-farts (i.e., over 50) don't get health insurance through their employer:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/09/business/retirement-jobs-no-benefits.html
> It's a well-known fact that most employees become toxic after age 40, and eventually there is a layoff with their name on the list. And as for getting a regular job at this age?
> 
> ...





jeanocelot said:


> I was reading this article that says how so many old-farts (i.e., over 50) don't get health insurance through their employer:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/09/business/retirement-jobs-no-benefits.html
> It's a well-known fact that most employees become toxic after age 40, and eventually there is a layoff with their name on the list. And as for getting a regular job at this age?
> 
> ...


This is the one big argument in favor of single payer. Gives employers much less of a reason to fire older workers, as they are no longer responsible for their employees health care.

When you think abuot it, the fact that employers ( over 50 employees ) are responsible for worker's health care is rather insane.

In 2001, I was working as a shuttle driver. I had Kaiser under my employer's plan for $75 per month ( they paid half of $150 and I paid the other half ). Anyway, six months later, she told me "you're a 1099er now'. 'you'll have to get your own health care'. I looked around, and there was nothing as cheap as that, not even $150, ( I was 50 years of age ).

I didn't get health care until the ACA was passed and California opted in medicaid expansion. I asked her why she did this, and she told me, "I have 12 employees, and I can't afford to pay it ($75 x 12 ), nor can I afford to pay worker's comp. I have competition who doesn't pay worker's comp and health insurance, they pass the savings to their customers, and their rates are cheaper than ours, and they are stealing our customers, so I have no choice but to do this." I believed her because I've owned cabs in the past, I know what it costs to operate a fleet of vehicles, profit margins are slim.

Another reason to support single payer.



DriverMark said:


> Will be 50 soon, so I'm getting into that category where job hunting could be hard. Thankfully, I work for a Fortune 50 company and this could be where I retire from in another 17 years.


I'm 69, your problems have just begun. American employers do not like old people, unless you are a doctor or lawyer or in a profession where grey hair is an asset.

My first piece of advice to you would be this; If you haven't already, BUY A HOUSE.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

A secret recording was made of General Motors executives and board members discussing how to make their retirees die sooner, because their health benefits was costing the company more than their pensions. Many had retired before age 65, and most of those over age 65 didn't own a "Medicare Supplement" policy. (Medicare doesn't pay 20% of medical bills after the $1,500 deductible)


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> A secret recording was made of General Motors executives and board members discussing how to make their retirees die sooner, because their health benefits was costing the company more than their pensions. Many had retired before age 65, and most of those over age 65 didn't own a "Medicare Supplement" policy. (Medicare doesn't pay 20% of medical bills after the $1,500 deductible)


OK, I'll bite. Give us a link to this FAKE NEWS!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> A secret recording was made of General Motors executives and board members discussing how to make their retirees die sooner, because their health benefits was costing the company more than their pensions. Many had retired before age 65, and most of those over age 65 didn't own a "Medicare Supplement" policy. (Medicare doesn't pay 20% of medical bills after the $1,500 deductible)


And Now they have Covid.


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> A secret recording was made of General Motors executives and board members discussing how to make their retirees die sooner, because their health benefits was costing the company more than their pensions. Many had retired before age 65, and most of those over age 65 didn't own a "Medicare Supplement" policy. (Medicare doesn't pay 20% of medical bills after the $1,500 deductible)


Hi Elon!! How are ya today? Can you read this from your bugout on Mars?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I was reading this article that says how so many old-farts (i.e., over 50) don't get health insurance through their employer:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/09/business/retirement-jobs-no-benefits.html
> It's a well-known fact that most employees become toxic after age 40, and eventually there is a layoff with their name on the list. And as for getting a regular job at this age?
> 
> ...


----------

